
Ask HN: What does canonical have not reinvented - lothiraldan
Internal discussion that leads to this question, What does canonical have not reinvented?<p>So far:
- Graphical environment with Unity.
- Graphical server, Mir.
- Init system, Upstart but abandoned if I remember. 
- DVCS, Bazaar.
- DVCS hosting, launchpad.<p>Am I forgetting something?<p>The real question is when will they work on their own kernel not based on linux?
======
freehunter
>The real question is when will they work on their own kernel not based on
linux?

Why would they? They have everything to lose (compatibility) and nothing to
gain from leaving the Linux kernel. Look at an arguably even more successful
Linux project that tries to reinvent everything: Android. They're still based
on Linux, even if they don't want to admit it that much. macOS is still based
on BSD Unix. It takes a lot of time and money to write a modern kernel,
there's no reason to not just use one of the pre-existing kernels.

------
digi_owl
And the problem was?

At least two of them are based on disagreements with established projects
about where things are heading (Gnome, Wayland), and one was pretty much an
experiment in alternatives to sysv (Upstart).

Why it is that everything has to come out of Fedora/Gnome/Freedesktop these
days?!

